# [Xcode] - Lancer un programme qui a besoin de paramètres



## El_ChiCo (13 Mai 2004)

En ligne de commande, je taperai
     omega parameters.ini plot.dat
Le problème, c'est que j'aimerai lancer le mode debug de Xcode, mais je ne sais pas comment indiquer au logiciel qu'il y a deux paramètres pour lancer le programme, et forcément, je ne peux pas tester mon programme, ouisque sans le bon nombre de paramètres, ca ne fait rien...

Merci de m'aider...


----------



## simon (13 Mai 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> En ligne de commande, je taperai
> omega parameters.ini plot.dat
> Le problème, c'est que j'aimerai lancer le mode debug de Xcode, mais je ne sais pas comment indiquer au logiciel qu'il y a deux paramètres pour lancer le programme, et forcément, je ne peux pas tester mon programme, ouisque sans le bon nombre de paramètres, ca ne fait rien...
> 
> Merci de m'aider...



Dans le target de ton application en ligne de commande tu dois pouvoir définir les arguments (je sais c'est pas très précis mais je suis pas sur mon mac...)


----------



## la tortue (13 Mai 2004)

Simon a dit:
			
		

> Dans le target de ton application en ligne de commande tu dois pouvoir définir les arguments (je sais c'est pas très précis mais je suis pas sur mon mac...)



Tu cliques sur ton executable sous la rubrique "Executables" et tu renseignes les infos "Arguments &gt; Launch Arguments".
Ajoute chaque argument séparément en utilisant le bouton "+".


----------



## El_ChiCo (13 Mai 2004)

Merci bien. ca marche super comme ca.
J'ai plus qu'a me débarrasser d'un zeroLink unknown symbol et ca ira...

Enfin merci pour les paramètres.


----------



## El_ChiCo (1 Juin 2004)

Un autre truc dans le genre...
je veux compiler mon programmes avec un flag particulier c'est à dire, en terminal, exécuter g++ *.C -D debug
Et c'est le -D debug qui me gene.
En fait, je savais ou ca se met dans xCode (parce que c'est toujours xCode), mais j'ai perdu, et j'arrive pu a y retourner... désolé, mais je suis pas très environnement de programmation.

Merci encore


----------



## tatouille (3 Juin 2004)

El_ChiCo a dit:
			
		

> Un autre truc dans le genre...
> je veux compiler mon programmes avec un flag particulier c'est à dire, en terminal, exécuter g++ *.C -D debug
> Et c'est le -D debug qui me gene.
> En fait, je savais ou ca se met dans xCode (parce que c'est toujours xCode), mais j'ai perdu, et j'arrive pu a y retourner... désolé, mais je suis pas très environnement de programmation.
> ...



editer les targets de ton programme


----------

